# Another Oxalic Acid Bath



## JimRoy (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey Cabers. I bought this bike from The Golden Greek and received it a couple of weeks ago.  It's all original and we thought it was green.  Prior to shipping, George removed the old tires and saw light blue paint on the rims and wondered if it had been originally blue. If you look closely at the before picture you will see a small patch of blue paint that looks like a piece of tape or something covered this small spot.  Upon further investigation I believe the original owner may have sprayed it with an oil preservative which overtime turned the blue to sage green.  George suggested that I give it an Oxalic acid bath, so I completely disassembled the bike, mixed up the solution and submersed it overnight.  I rinsed it down and after it dried buffed it was some wax.   While the bike was soaking in the acid I completely rebuilt all the mechanicals.  I still need to recover the seat, but besides that she's a beautiful blue. I'm going to give it to my youngest granddaughter Katie


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 5, 2017)

[emoji15] wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 5, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Rollo (Nov 5, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 5, 2017)

Holy crap!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2017)

Unreal transformation!

*Question.* Did you or does anyone else wipe down the parts with a degreaser before soaking them in oxalic?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 5, 2017)

No way! Can’t believe it’s the same bike!


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 5, 2017)

No I didn't wipe down the frame with degreaser before the Oxalic acid bath.  I let it soak over night. I still can't believe the results.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks great, nice job!!


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 5, 2017)

That' incredible!
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 5, 2017)

It came out awesome Jim, and I hope your grand daughter enjoys it !


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2017)

Yikes! Wholy Toledo! what a difference


----------



## nightrider (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Tanked55 (Nov 6, 2017)

Im sending my wife over for a bath


----------



## jd56 (Nov 7, 2017)

JimRoy said:


> Hey Cabers. I bought this bike from The Golden Greek and received it a couple of weeks ago.  It's all original and we thought it was green.  Prior to shipping, George removed the old tires and saw light blue paint on the rims and wondered if it had been originally blue. If you look closely at the before picture you will see a small patch of blue paint that looks like a piece of tape or something covered this small spot.  Upon further investigation I believe the original owner may have sprayed it with an oil preservative which overtime turned the blue to sage green.  George suggested that I give it an Oxalic acid bath, so I completely disassembled the bike, mixed up the solution and submersed it overnight.  I rinsed it down and after it dried buffed it was some wax.   While the bike was soaking in the acid I completely rebuilt all the mechanicals.  I still need to recover the seat, but besides that she's a beautiful blue. I'm going to give it to my youngest granddaughter Katie
> 
> View attachment 703576 View attachment 703575



daggum!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 7, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 7, 2017)

Cabers, 
Thanks for all the kind words and compliments. The Golden Greek made me a believer in the Oxalic acid bath.  The before and after pictures are real. If you find an old bike with the original paint, but covered by decades of dirt and grime that doesn't wash off, try the Oxalic acid bath. 
By the way - after my bike soaked for a few hours, the water started to have a light ordor like sulfur gas or rotten eggs.  I told my wife "That Stinks Good"!!!  JimRoy.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 7, 2017)

That's amazing. Doesn't look like the same bike.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 7, 2017)

That is incredible!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 11, 2017)

JimRoy said:


> Hey Cabers. I bought this bike from The Golden Greek and received it a couple of weeks ago.  It's all original and we thought it was green.  Prior to shipping, George removed the old tires and saw light blue paint on the rims and wondered if it had been originally blue. If you look closely at the before picture you will see a small patch of blue paint that looks like a piece of tape or something covered this small spot.  Upon further investigation I believe the original owner may have sprayed it with an oil preservative which overtime turned the blue to sage green.  George suggested that I give it an Oxalic acid bath, so I completely disassembled the bike, mixed up the solution and submersed it overnight.  I rinsed it down and after it dried buffed it was some wax.   While the bike was soaking in the acid I completely rebuilt all the mechanicals.  I still need to recover the seat, but besides that she's a beautiful blue. I'm going to give it to my youngest granddaughter Katie
> 
> View attachment 703576 View attachment 703575



Simply amazing! Unreal change in that bike... Nice work.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 11, 2017)

It's as if you dipped it in the mythical bicycle *FOUNTAIN OF YOUTH*!! Shhhh, no one's supposed to know.

Ride Katie ride. She's one lucky bike owner and granddaughter!!

Gary


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2017)

Came out nice!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 19, 2017)

awesome! got a ride I need to try it on!


----------



## pureschwinn (Nov 22, 2017)

I used to use zud cleanser, It had Oxalic acid in it , but I haven't seen it for sale anymore. my friend who refinished furniture used Oxalic acid to get stains out of desk tops,etc, but I never did a whole bike. just a chain guard and rims. It looks like a different bike; I hope she really enjoys it.(I was told It Comes from rhubarb leaves).


----------



## stoney (Nov 22, 2017)

NICE! Would not have known that was the same bike.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 22, 2017)

Have Anyone Tried It on a TOC or Teens Used Crappy Frame??
Photo is Just an Example, Not Mine!!
Maybe a Bit Worst Than It????


----------



## NoControl (Nov 22, 2017)

Really really cool.


----------



## NoControl (Nov 22, 2017)

Whats the mix ratio?


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 22, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Have Anyone Tried It on a TOC or Teens Used Crappy Frame??
> Photo is Just an Example, Not Mine!!
> Maybe a Bit Worst Than It????
> View attachment 713256



Try it.  If the old lead base paint is there, the Oxalic acid shouldn't hurt it.


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 22, 2017)

NoControl said:


> Whats the mix ratio?



I used approx 20 ozs. Probably too much, but I'm obsessive


----------



## 30thtbird (Nov 22, 2017)

AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 29, 2017)

This is incredible!  Im doing this one my newest find! I did an oa bath on an old hawthorne that i loved. But i only did a few hours. Im curious about a longer dip! 

Great work!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 20, 2018)

Picking up an excelsior badged straightbar monday. I’m going to give it an OA bath. Never done one before, but the results you guys are getting are unbelievable.


----------



## Barto (Jan 20, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Picking up an excelsior badged straightbar monday. I’m going to give it an OA bath. Never done one before, but the results you guys are getting are unbelievable.



Would love to see the results.  I have a late 30's survivor, still has the barn debris on it. This might be a possibility when it's time to do the bike!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 20, 2018)

Barto said:


> Would love to see the results.  I have a late 30's survivor, still has the barn debris on it. This might be a possibility when it's time to do the bike!



I will be sure to post pics when I do it.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jan 29, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> Hey Cabers. I bought this bike from The Golden Greek and received it a couple of weeks ago.  It's all original and we thought it was green.  Prior to shipping, George removed the old tires and saw light blue paint on the rims and wondered if it had been originally blue. If you look closely at the before picture you will see a small patch of blue paint that looks like a piece of tape or something covered this small spot.  Upon further investigation I believe the original owner may have sprayed it with an oil preservative which overtime turned the blue to sage green.  George suggested that I give it an Oxalic acid bath, so I completely disassembled the bike, mixed up the solution and submersed it overnight.  I rinsed it down and after it dried buffed it was some wax.   While the bike was soaking in the acid I completely rebuilt all the mechanicals.  I still need to recover the seat, but besides that she's a beautiful blue. I'm going to give it to my youngest granddaughter Katie
> 
> View attachment 703576 View attachment 703575



Hard to believe its the same bike!


----------

